# Chúng Tôi Chuyên Cung Cấp Ổ Cắm Hẹn Giờ Điện Tử Thông Minh



## samsam02 (23 Tháng tám 2017)

*Thiết bị hẹn giờ* bao gồm các loại: *Công tắc hẹn giờ cơ*,* Timer 24h*,* Timer công nghiệp, ổ cắm hẹn giờ cơ, công tắc thời gian*, *công tắc hẹn giờ lùi*. Các bộ hẹn giờ này dùng để phục vụ cho các công trình điện dân dụng, tòa nhà sử dụng*, *các công trình quảng cáo và nhiều ứng dụng khác. 

Ổ cắm hẹn giờ bật/tắt là thiết bị rất hữu ích dùng để tự động hóa ngôi nhà của bạn. Ổ cắm sẽ giúp bạn tiết kiệm được tiền điện hàng tháng khi tự động tắt những thiết bị dùng điện không cần thiết, bảo vệ thiết bị điện của bạn (như máy tính, điện thoại hoặc xe đạp điện,...) khỏi việc sạc liên tục gây hỏng/cháy nổ pin.

Với ổ cắm có khả năng hẹn giờ tắt/bật, bạn không cần phải dậy sớm căn giờ để cắm điện máy bơm nước, hoặc bật máy bơm nước bể cá, đèn bảng hiệu,... Bạn chỉ cần đặt giờ một lần và thiết bị của bạn sẽ được bật tắt hằng ngày theo đúng giờ đã định. Bạn sẽ có nhiều thời gian rảnh rỗi để nghỉ ngơi, vui chơi hoặc đầu tư thời gian vào công việc đam mê của mình.
>>>Xem Thêm: *Ổ cắm hẹn giờ điện tử*
Nếu bạn đã từng hẹn giờ báo thức cho đồng hồ, bạn sẽ thấy việc sử dụng những ổ cắm hẹn giờ này cũng đơn giản như vậy: Chỉ cần chọn giờ mình muốn và cắm vào ổ điện là xong!

Những ổ cắm này chỉ dùng để đếm ngược, hẹn giờ tắt, giúp các thiết bị điện an toàn hơn, chống cháy nổ. VD. Hẹn giờ tắt khi sạc điện thoại, xe đạp điện,...
Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp ổ cắm hẹn giờ điện tử thông minh


----------

